# Reptile radiator/Ceramic heater



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm thinking about using a reptile rad instead of the ceramic for my retics new viv. Its a Viv-exotic 4x2x2, I'm wondering if this is gonna be better for the snake? I think it will make the viv look better and hope the heat will travel better and disperse more evenly. Is the best stat to use a pulse? Does the radiator have to be mounted on the underside of the roof or on the side, or either?

Any other thoughts or experiences?

: victory:


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

And another thought, how do these compare to AHS heaters or are they the same thing?


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

Moodie said:


> I'm thinking about using a reptile rad instead of the ceramic for my retics new viv. Its a Viv-exotic 4x2x2, I'm wondering if this is gonna be better for the snake? I think it will make the viv look better and hope the heat will travel better and disperse more evenly. Is the best stat to use a pulse? Does the radiator have to be mounted on the underside of the roof or on the side, or either?
> 
> Any other thoughts or experiences?
> 
> : victory:


Rep Rads are great...I have one in my 3ft VivExotic VX, running on a pulse stat.

They fix to the roof and are designed to provide a hotspot and to generally heat the viv, do not need to be guarded and have a very low profile.

They are 12 inches long. You might want two (you definitely would for a larger viv when the snake is older).

AHS heaters are a combined ceramic heater and stat (possibly with a fan in them?) and use more power but, are more powerful, if you see what I mean. Rads use a maximum of 75W.










This is my one, prior to snake going in. Looking up at quite an angle in order to see it.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Skeet said:


> Rep Rads are great...I have one in my 3ft VivExotic VX, running on a pulse stat.
> 
> They fix to the roof and are designed to provide a hotspot and to generally heat the viv, do not need to be guarded and have a very low profile.
> 
> ...


 That looks really smart. I dont like having to see things hanging from the roof of the viv so I'm hoping to hide the heater and lighting. Is your stat probe on the ground?


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

cheeky bump for any other opinions???? AHS or rep rad?


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

I would go AHS as the rep rad is only 75wats so would struggle to heat a 4ft+ viv but maybe ok to keep the ambient temps.


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

I use both AHS and the reptile radiators, both work fine, however for a 4ft+ viv the radiator will be to small. I tried it and could not maintain the temps required with only 75w radiator. Its a shame they dont make them with higher wattage. 

For my 4x2x2ft beardie vivs I use 350w AHS heaters these work great in keeping the ambient temps correct day and night and I have them mounted on the roof of the viv out of the way. I also have a 250w in my royal viv (3ft) for night use only if the room temperature drops to low. 

The trick with AHS heaters is to by one that is more than you need and then they pulse better giving you control and efficiency. If you buy one that can just about cope it will always be on and then is not as efficient.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

Diamondback said:


> I use both AHS and the reptile radiators, both work fine, however for a 4ft+ viv the radiator will be to small. I tried it and could not maintain the temps required with only 75w radiator. Its a shame they dont make them with higher wattage.
> 
> For my 4x2x2ft beardie vivs I use 350w AHS heaters these work great in keeping the ambient temps correct day and night and I have them mounted on the roof of the viv out of the way. I also have a 250w in my royal viv (3ft) for night use only if the room temperature drops to low.
> 
> ...


Very helpful, thanks! So would I be looking for a 350w then?


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

Moodie said:


> That looks really smart. I dont like having to see things hanging from the roof of the viv so I'm hoping to hide the heater and lighting. Is your stat probe on the ground?


Laying on top of the substrate next to the hot hide, almost under the centre of the Rad.


----------

